

Ask HN: Tips for college graduates - picasso81

I'm giving a keynote lecture at an upcoming student design conference, presenting two paths: entrepreneurship and a full time job. I've got the entrepreneur side covered - what are some tips you would give to seniors for finding a full time job?
======
rantfoil
I think the biggest problem most college grads who are applying for jobs face
is that they don't really think about what employers need. Getting a job is
the first real step into the "real world" where there aren't rote and well-
trod paths to success. Many new grads treat applying for jobs as a kind of
application process -- fill out my apps (resumes and cover letters) and then
see what sticks. Why? Because _I_ need a job. Bzzt, wrong answer.

In contrast, the ideal candidate is _passionate_ about whatever job they're
going for. Make lists of companies that you would love to work at, and pursue
them directly, whether there's a job listing open or not. Recruiters use
LinkedIn to find candidates all the time... it is just as valuable for new
grads just entering the workforce.

When pitching for startup funds, there's a saying: When you ask for money, you
get advice. When you get advice, you get money. This applies to jobs too.
People love talking about themselves and what they do. Luckily, if you're new,
you stand to gain from that, and massively.

Finally, it pays to be prepared for interviews. I was just having dinner with
a friend who's a producer at the biggest name game studio out there -- he was
just complaining about how he'll ask if the candidate has played _____ game,
and it'll be to the level of 'I tried the demo.' Trying the demo isn't good
enough. Becoming a Level 32 Dwarf or thereabouts is probably what it takes, at
least for this example.

Hiring managers, no matter what field, want to know that the person in front
of them is a) smart, b) gets things done, and c) would love more than anything
to work for them.

~~~
picasso81
Yep, with interviews it's about the five P's - prior planning prevents poor
performance. In the design world the interview process is heavily centered
around your portfolio. So I recommend students show their portfolio to as many
people as possible - teachers, advisors, friends, strangers - to (a) get their
feedback and (b) learn the best way to talk about their work. Eventually you
figure out the best talking points that people connect with.

The application process itself has to be methodical. I don't think in this
climate you can shotgun your resume/portfolio out there and see who responds.
Hiring managers have too many good people to choose from. The approaches need
to be custom to the company/firm you're applying to, and memorable. Otherwise
you'll never stand out. We got 1000+ resumes once for a job ad...and we're a
small company. So many applications look the same - the unique and different
ones caught our attention.

I like your three tips of what you need to communicate about yourself: a)
smart, b) gets things done, and c) would love more than anything to work for
them.

------
vaksel
Get an internship/job, w/o internship/work experience noone is going to hire
you

------
pasbesoin
Not regarding finding a full time job, but important: Investigate your health
care insurance options, if you are in a governance that does not provide or
guarantee coverage (e.g. U.S.). You may be able to continue on your parents'
policy for some period of time. If not and you find you have to purchase a
policy for yourself (and can afford to), it's better to purchase a policy
while you are still covered (with a start date a day or two before your
current coverage lapses). If nothing else, there are (or used to be) high
deductible and/or temporary policies that at relatively low cost can provide
some coverage against catastrophic events.

I don't know whether schools and career centers cover this topic much, but
they should.

P.S. As I've commented before, it's not just about you. It's also a matter of
protecting loved ones, who may feel compelled to spend their assets caring for
you if something unfortunate and expensive happens to you. In that sense, even
if you don't have money to pay the deductible amount yourself, a high
deductible policy can make sense in that your family may be able to help you
financially to that extent, while the insurance protects against the really
big bills (and also, as others have noted here, negotiates lower charges for
services so that you don't pay the ironic/perverse "highest possible costs"
that the uninsured often face due to lack of negotiating power).

~~~
picasso81
A valid point, and not something that is the front of a graduating senior's
mind.

